
Google is distributing free Chrome notebooks (US only) - juvenn
https://services.google.com/fb/forms/cr48basic
======
juvenn
A link popped up within unstable Chrome, inviting me to test drive the Chrome
notebook. Unfortunately I'm out of US.
<http://skitch.com/juvenn/rrnm5/selection-019>

